# Honda GCV160 Bent shaft



## luttersj (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess this is a two-parter.

1) Is there a good place online to find parts or service manuals?

2) The output shaft (lawnmower) is bent. Can I simply replace said shaft with a straight one and be good to go or should I be looking replace some other components that may be damaged as well?

Honda 5.5 HP GCV16063859


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

as long as it wasn't run long, it should be alright, you can have them straightened, or replaced, though it will require either way, the engine to come off, and to be torn down enough to remove the crank.


----------



## luttersj (Nov 15, 2005)

well, it was a freebie so I really have no idea what type of abuse this engine endured. Maybe a new short block is the answer?

Any tips on where to order parts? Can you get everything you need in one box?

are you the same Bugman from gixxer.com?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

gixxer? never heard of it, anyway, no short blocking quite yet, just tear it down to see the damage done, if its nothing internal, just the crank, new crank should do it. lots of parts places online via searching google. e bay maybe, etc. if its bad, i would just find another ( working ) engine and swap em. good for bad one.


----------



## luttersj (Nov 15, 2005)

Gixxer = GSXR --> Suzuki motorcycles. There's a guy on that forum with the same username. Just a coincidence, I guess.

Thanks for the replies! I'll tear it down and see what I can find.


----------

